# Outdoor sheds?



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

My garage has been getting tight on space over the past few years since I have been acquiring tools and equipment. My two largest items that I want to relocate is my Honda Rotary mower and the John Deere 220B.

I have put a good bit of thought into building a small shed but I am seriously handicapped when it comes to wood working. I just don't have the skill for building this on my own. Also, with 2 kids under the age of 3 at the moment, my time is very limited.

So one of my options is to buy a shed... a cheap shed that is. Plastic/resin shed to be be exact. Another thing is that I live in a neighborhood with an HOA. So a walk-in shed over 6 feet is a not going to happen without some HOA issues. I am looking at anything under 5ft tall. Most of the ones that I can find are for garbage cans, which might work depending on the depth/width/etc.

Here are a few that I have found below. Anyone have anything similar to these?

https://www.amazon.com/Suncast-BMS4900D-Glidetop-Slide-Shed/dp/B006G66YSY/ref=sr_1_4?qid=1578848551&refinements=p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin%3A6916087011&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4









https://www.amazon.com/Suncast-BMS4700-Stow-Away-Horizontal-70-cubic/dp/B00GM5P0RA/ref=sr_1_2?qid=1578848551&refinements=p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin%3A6916087011&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-2


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

What I am trying to store in the shed... Either line them both up like this (minus the bagger) or have the honda sit sideways.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes! I bought one this past year at Lowes. It was on sale for $550. I think it was this one

https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-Common-7-ft-x-7-ft-Actual-Interior-Dimensions-6-8-ft-x-6-8-ft-Craftsman-Resin-Storage-Shed-Gable-Storage-Shed/1001052346

It was great. Very sturdy and way nicer than I thought it would be. It even had a covered spot on the side for you to run an extension cord if you wanted it to have power and be protected from the rain. It did need a foundation. We were not able to do it ourselves so I had someone come and put down a paver base and pavers and build a foundation. It ended up needing a sheet of plywood in addition to that because it was slightly too low and I needed it a little higher for how I cut my grass. All in all, I would buy one again. We put it in in April and we moved last month so I can't say how it will fare long term but I was only looking for something that would last 5 years and it seemed like it would last a lot longer than that.

I know you said you can't have anything over 6 feet so all what I typed above may not apply to you but it's fairly attractive so your HOA might go for it. I can also say that if the smaller ones are of the same build quality, it should last a while. We used ours for kid toys and stuff that I didn't want in a wooden shed and wanted to stay a bit nicer. House stuff that I wanted stored like Christmas items and my Swardman. Bottom line, the resin ones weren't nearly as "cheap" as I was expecting.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My neighbor uses one of those shorter resin ones for his mower. He seems to like it, and as a neighbor I really appreciate that it stays tucked neatly below the top of our shared fence line. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

claydus said:


> What I am trying to store in the shed... Either line them both up like this (minus the bagger) or have the honda sit sideways.


Don't the Honda's have the option to store them vertically once the handle is folded down? Or am I thinking of the Toros?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> claydus said:
> 
> 
> > What I am trying to store in the shed... Either line them both up like this (minus the bagger) or have the honda sit sideways.
> ...


I think that's the Toro SmartStow...


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a metal arrow 8 x 10 shed. It's around 5 ft tall. I had to build a subfloor for it and it was a PITA to put together but it is a pretty decent shed. Even though it's sitting on a subfloor made of 2x6's, the peak barely rises over the top of my 6' fence. Would sit under it if I had dug my footer blocks into the ground a little more but it was hot that day.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

claydus said:


> What I am trying to store in the shed... Either line them both up like this (minus the bagger) or have the honda sit sideways.


I think you should think about how to get the mowers in the shed. Getting the 220C inside a shed in that orientation could be really hard. If you are thinking of just seasonal storage, then it would be ok, but for every mow, I don't think so.

The second thing to think about is weight and floors. You need something that you don't have to lift the 220C over a lip and that it will hold the weight.

The two options you posted have a plastic floor.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Ware said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > claydus said:
> ...


I thought about hanging the Honda mower on the wall... just a few inches off the floor. The idea of lifting it every time to store/use it made my back ache! Why didn't Honda think of a smart-stow option!!!


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

I have the first shed you listed and it works great for my use. I've got a 27in Tru-Cut and Swardman in it, and they fit nicely. The lip to get into the shed is a bit tricky, so I just lean both lawn mowers way back to avoid hitting the reel (and drum on the Swardman). I've had it for over a year and so far so good. I really like the glide top feature.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I am in the water treatment business. We use the Suncast shelters to place water treatment equipment in when the install has to happen outside of a home. 
We've been really happy with them. They're easy to put together. We have used some board insulation to line the inside to make it more sturdy. We've also caulked the joints of the wall corner and ceiling fits of it. 
The one thing you need to make sure of. If it's not being placed on a concrete pad, then make sure tamp down the earth so that it sits on a hard and level surface. It can turn into a nightmare if ground settles. We go so far as to tamp the ground, then place concrete paver stones under it. But again if you're placing it on a concrete patio settling shouldn't be an issue.

We usually buy them at Home Depot.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

RangersFC said:


> I have the first shed you listed and it works great for my use. I've got a 27in Tru-Cut and Swardman in it, and they fit nicely. The lip to get into the shed is a bit tricky, so I just lean both lawn mowers way back to avoid hitting the reel (and drum on the Swardman). I've had it for over a year and so far so good. I really like the glide top feature.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

